# Где лучше делать операцию? (Установка транспедикулярной системы)



## Katarin (27 Янв 2012)

Где в России или ближнем зарубежье лучше делать такую операцию установка транспедикулярной системы (4 винта + межтеловой кейдж). И какую систему лучше устанавливать?
Прошу откликнуться тех кто делал такую операцию - как вы себя чувствуете, удалось ли восстановится?


----------

